# La débâcle Apple: MBP et SAV



## Membre supprimé 126213 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

  Après de nombreuses déconvenues avec Apple, j&#8217;ai décidé de partager mon expérience avec vous, en espérant que peut être certain puisse y trouver une utilité.

  Tout commença en Octobre 2008 à la sortie des nouveaux Macbook Pro dits unibody. Etant donné que je rêvais d&#8217;avoir un mac, j&#8217;ai fait une petite commande sur l&#8217;Apple Store. Je me suis donc délesté d&#8217;une partie du salaire reçu pour mon travail estival. Un budget quand même assez conséquent pour un étudiant vous en conviendrez.

  J&#8217;ai donc fait l&#8217;acquisition d&#8217;un Macbook Pro 15&#8217;&#8217;, 2.8 GHz, 4 Go RAM, 320 Go à 7200 trs/min, 9600GT 512 Mo.

  La transaction s&#8217;est bien passée, de même que la réception. Cependant après quelques jours d&#8217;utilisation je me suis rendu compte que la charnière en plastique noir à la base de l&#8217;écran était déboité. Un petit détail qui fait mal quand même surtout au prix de la bécane&#8230;

  Rien de grave, mais j&#8217;ai tout de même rendu visite à l&#8217;APR de Saint-Ouen l&#8217;Aumône quelques mois après pour en savoir plus et pour une éventuelle réparation.
Le technicien très sympathique par ailleurs a préféré ne rien touché, d&#8217;une part, parce qu&#8217;il fallait changer l&#8217;écran et s&#8217;exposer à des délais assez importants, d&#8217;autre part, parce que la pièce tenait et ne menaçait pas de se désolidariser, ce qui rendait la réparation facultative. Enfin un autre argument du technicien a fini par sceller ma décision : l&#8217;ouverture de la machine, même avec des bracelets anti magnétisme pourrait engendrer d&#8217;autres disfonctionnements. De toutes façons ayant acheté l&#8217;Apple Care, je pouvais toujours effectuer la réparation à la limite de la date de validité.
Je suis donc reparti sans avoir réparé la bestiole.

  Hormis ce détail d&#8217;esthétique qui m&#8217;a  quelque peu chagriné certes, je dois avouer que j&#8217;étais particulièrement satisfait de la machine. Un vrai plaisir à l&#8217;utilisation quotidienne. Avec une puissance disponible assez conséquente. Matlab tourne à la perfection sous OS X, même Fluent sous Bootcamp. Rien à redire.

  Seulement cette année, j&#8217;ai commencé à utiliser le mode d&#8217;économie d&#8217;énergie dans le panneau des préférences système lors de mes usages en mobilité pour ainsi dire. Et là stupéfaction, j&#8217;ai été confronté à une série de flashs successifs. Comme si l&#8217;écran s&#8217;éteignait pour se rallumer ensuite en une fraction de seconde. Ceci est particulièrement agaçant surtout sur la durée quand vous travaillez quelques heures d&#8217;affilé dessus.

  Après quelques recherches sur la toile je remarque que je ne suis pas le seul à faire face à ce type de problème. 

  Le 11 avril 2010, je prends donc rendez-vous au Genius Bar du Carousel du Louvre. La machine est admise pour un changement de carte mère, et changement d&#8217;écran. Une semaine après je suis contacté pour venir récupérer la bête guérie.
Le 18 avril donc, je me suis présenté à l&#8217;Apple Store. On allume la machine, et là&#8230; surprise. Dans les 15 premières secondes du démarrage, trois flashs apparaissent. Le technicien et moi-même avons pu constater leur présence. Il est plutôt surpris du résultat. Tout comme moi d&#8217;ailleurs. La charnière quant à elle est parfaite.
On m&#8217;annonce donc que le séjour de la machine va durer une semaine de plus. Ça m&#8217;embête, mais bon je prends le truc avec philosophie. On m&#8217;assure que si le problème se répète, un manager prendra les décisions qui s&#8217;imposent. Je reste donc calme et m&#8217;en vais après avoir effectué les tâches administratives (et par ailleurs vu que le montant de la précédente réparation s&#8217;élevait à 1033.34&#8364. C&#8217;est donc reparti pour un nouveau changement de carte mère. 

  Le 25 avril je reçois un nouvel appel téléphonique. Je n&#8217;ai pas pu répondre, un message est donc laissé sur mon répondeur. A l&#8217;ouverture de la machine, un fil était apparemment débranché. Le technicien l&#8217;a donc rebranché, et le problème ne serait plus d&#8217;actualité.

  Le 26, me voilà de nouveau à l&#8217;Apple Store. Une nouvelle fois on démarre le Macbook. Et rebelote dans les 15 premières secondes nous constatons avec le technicien l&#8217;occurrence de trois flashs. 
Vous comprendrez que je n&#8217;étais pas très satisfait de la tournure des événements. D&#8217;autant plus que l&#8217;allumage de la machine durant un test aurait permis de voir que la réparation était inefficace et par la même m&#8217;aurait évité des déplacements inutiles.
De plus, le Genius m&#8217;annonce que le séjour va à nouveau durer une semaine de plus. Mes nerfs commencent à s&#8217;échauffer. Je fais donc venir un manager, et après avoir conté toute cette belle histoire et rappelé qu&#8217;on m&#8217;avait dit explicitement qu&#8217;une décision serait prise, celui-ci me rétorque qu&#8217;un nouveau dossier doit être ouvert. Là c&#8217;est trop je me mets à gueuler. Après tout qu&#8217;est ce qui m&#8217;assure que le problème ne va pas recommencer ? Comment se fait-il que deux fois de suite on puisse me présenter une machine pseudo réparée ? Je fais venir un deuxième manager qui n&#8217;a pas pu en dire plus que le précédent hélas. Les Genius sont un peu mal à l&#8217;aise aussi. 
Honnêtement, et je leur ai dit ça m&#8217;embête d&#8217;en arriver là, d&#8217;autant plus que se sont tous des jeunes de mon âge. Et ayant bossé dans le commercial aussi, je sais ce que c&#8217;est de se faire incendier par un client. 

Voyant que tout ça est sans résultats, je me calme et fini par accepter une nouvelle réparation. Encore un peu d&#8217;administratif (au passage Apple à encore déboursé 119.60&#8364 pour un changement de carte mère.

  Entre temps, voyant que Mr JOBS avait des démangeaisons aux doigts étant donnée la recrudescence sur la toile de ses communications sur des sujets quelques peut dérisoires, je lui écris moi aussi un mail (sur l&#8217;iPhone en plus vu que je n&#8217;ai plus d&#8217;ordinateur&#8230 pour lui expliquer tout ça. Résultat, je n&#8217;ai jamais eu de réponse. Comme quoi la communication c&#8217;est sur le business pour alimenter des buzzs sur le net mais rien d&#8217;autre.

  Le 29 avril, de nouveau je suis contacté. Ma machine est prête. Cette fois je demande si elle a été testée, si c&#8217;est bien sûr. Apparemment oui.
Je passe donc à l&#8217;Apple Store (ma deuxième maison presque) récupérer la bête. Au démarrage pas de flash. Je commence à y croire. Après 5 petites minutes d&#8217;utilisation, je suis convaincu. Tout est de nouveau normal. Mon Mac est enfin de retour à la maison après une nouvelle séance de paperasse et 633.88&#8364; de réparation (l&#8217;Apple Care est largement rentabilisé sur ce coup).

  Mais tout est trop beau pour être vrai. Dans la semaine qui suit, je constate la présence sur l&#8217;écran d&#8217;un&#8230; pixel mort. Il est pas mal placé en plus, pas très loin du centre de la dalle sur la gauche.

  Je ne lâche pas l&#8217;affaire. Surtout après les déboires rencontrés jusqu&#8217;alors. Cette fois-ci j&#8217;appelle l&#8217;Apple Care. On me passe vite un responsable, qui fait un geste et ouvre un dossier de réparation pour un changement d&#8217;écran. 
En effet, la réparation n&#8217;est prise en charge qu&#8217;à partir de 3 pixels morts il me semble sur les dalles 15 pouces.

  Je n&#8217;ai pas trop de temps pour rendre visite à l&#8217;Apple Store, j&#8217;ai donc pris rendez-vous le 30 mai. Dés mon arrivée je demande à voir un manager. Ça tombe bien, celui qui se présente me reconnait et connait le dossier. J&#8217;explique donc la situation. Et là miracle, on décide de changer ma machine. Apparemment je devrais recevoir un Macbook Pro 15&#8217;&#8217; haut de gamme (Core i7,&#8230. Seulement je suis prévenu, le délai est de trois semaines maximum. Ils me contacteront quand ils l&#8217;auront reçu. Et oui d&#8217;après ce que j&#8217;ai compris ils renvoient l&#8217;ancien, et ils reçoivent le nouveau.

  Depuis j&#8217;appelle l&#8217;Apple Store de temps en temps pour avoir des nouvelles. Je les ai appelé le 09/05 à la moitié du délai maximum. Avant-hier, hier, et je pense que je vais encore les appeler aujourd&#8217;hui. En théorie je devrais l&#8217;avoir au plus tard dans deux jours (dimanche). Mais bon, ils sont incapables de m&#8217;annoncer un délai. Je crains le pire&#8230;
J&#8217;ai un peu de mal à concevoir, comment on peut ne pas savoir ou se trouve une machine de 2200&#8364; sur le globe&#8230;



  Pour finir je me dois d&#8217;écrire un dernier paragraphe, pour signaler tout de même que ce message n&#8217;a pas vocation à tirailler la firme pommée ou même l&#8217;Apple Store du Carousel du Louvre et ses employés. Je suis conscient (ou j&#8217;espère au moins) que mon cas est certainement isolé et est le fruit d&#8217;un hasard malheureux.

  J&#8217;espère que vous pourrez bénéficier de mon expérience pour vos démarches actuelles ou futures avec le SAV Apple.

  Cordialement.


----------



## Danilooza (18 Juin 2010)

J'ai lu toute ta brique et je me demande de quoi tu te plains... 

A part les aller-retours et les petages de plombs que tu as du avoir à l'Apple Store, tu devrais être assez content de recevoir une toute nouvelle machine de la nouvelle génération non? 

Enfin je vois pas trop ou est le problème, étant donné que à chaque fois ils ont essayé de trouver des solutions et je trouve que tu as déjà eu de la chance...

Après c'est peut-être juste un peu de malchance que tu as eu mais rien de plus... !


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (18 Juin 2010)

Inutile d'être aussi incisif. Tu crois vraiment que j'ai écrit un truc pareil pour me plaindre ?
J'ai passé une plombe à écrire ça en essayant d'être aussi neutre que possible pour que les gens qui seront ou sont confronté à ce genre de problème puissent avoir des billes pour ne pas se laisser décourager et faire valoir leur droit si on peut dire ça comme ça.


----------



## wip (18 Juin 2010)

:mouais:

Quand on voit des réactions comme celle de Danilooza, on se dit qu'ils ont raison de nous prendre pour des vaches à lait ... 

Accroches toi Rom178, la lumière est au bout du tunnel .


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (18 Juin 2010)

wip a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Quand on voit des réactions comme celle de Danilooza, on se dit qu'ils ont raison de nous prendre pour des vaches à lait ...
> 
> Accroches toi Rom178, la lumière est au bout du tunnel .



C'est vrai que c'est quelque peu déconcertant comme réaction. Heureusement qu'elles ne sont pas toutes comme ça...
Mais bon, ça me fait presque regretté d'avoir sacrifié du temps pour ça.

J'ai bien été content de trouver des témoignages pour guider ma conduite lors de mes démarches, j'estime donc normal de partager mon expérience.


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

Vu le prix des machines et de l'applecare, c'est un scandale qu'il y ai eu toutes ces péripéties, même si cela se finit bien, ce qui est la moindre des choses quand même......être obligé de gueuler pour un ordi à ce prix là, c'est un peu moyen pour une boite qui de vante d'avoir un sav extraordinnaire....


----------



## Sylow (18 Juin 2010)

Certe la fin est heureuse mais bon il y a de quoi perdre son sang froid. 

On est content pour toi, merci de nous avoir consacré du temps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (18 Juin 2010)

Finalement avec cette histoire j'ai pris conscience que pour avoir gain de cause contre un SAV, il faut être très persévérant.
Sinon ils vont tout faire pour trainer les pieds et pour fatiguer le client et je suis certain que 90% des clients se laissent décourager et finissent par abandonner.


----------



## Rémi M (18 Juin 2010)

Beaucoup de malchance !!

Mais c'est un jolie geste commercial qu'ils t'ont fait. 

Je suis heureux que ça se termine bien pour toi


----------



## Sylow (18 Juin 2010)

Rom178 a dit:


> Finalement avec cette histoire j'ai pris conscience que pour avoir gain de cause contre un SAV, il faut être très persévérant.
> Sinon ils vont tout faire pour trainer les pieds et pour fatiguer le client et je suis certain que 90% des clients se laissent décourager et finissent par abandonner.



Certe mais tu es en position de force !


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (18 Juin 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Beaucoup de malchance !!
> 
> Mais c'est un jolie geste commercial qu'ils t'ont fait.
> 
> Je suis heureux que ça se termine bien pour toi



C'est vrai qu'ils ont été sympa. J'ai hâte de tester la nouvelle machine.
Mais c'est dans leur intérêt aussi. Sinon ils m'auraient eu sur le dos pendant un sacré bout de temps.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2010)

Témoignage intéressant, merci , tu prends ça avec la philosophie nécessaire  même si être privé à répétition de sa machine est agaçant

De temps en temps, on a un mauvais numéro et la poisse s'acharne Espérons qu'avec ta nouvelle machine tu sois mieux loti, bon courage pour la suite


----------



## Rajindael (18 Juin 2010)

c'est vrai que qd on constate, tres peu de mac on des soucis, ou als apres une certaines periode (genre 3 ans, qd le matos commence a faitguer).
malheureusement t'es tombé sur un mauvais numero, mais dans ton malheur tu t'en sort bien ^^

de toute façon les SAV faut perseverer si on veut pouvoir en tirer qqch... que se soit Apple ou un autre, c'est toujours la meme mouise


----------



## Danilooza (18 Juin 2010)

Rom178 a dit:


> Inutile d'être aussi incisif. Tu crois vraiment que j'ai écrit un truc pareil pour me plaindre ?
> J'ai passé une plombe à écrire ça en essayant d'être aussi neutre que possible pour que les gens qui seront ou sont confronté à ce genre de problème puissent avoir des billes pour ne pas se laisser décourager et faire valoir leur droit si on peut dire ça comme ça.



Ce n'était pas mon but d'être "incisif"... Je faisais juste remarqué que tu as quand même eu affaire à un SAV assez sympa que pour te trouver des solutions à chaque fois! 

J'imagine qu'être privé de sa machine et de devoir faire des aller-retours sans cesse pour rien c'est relou mais si j'ai bien compris, tout se termine bien pour toi?

Donc j'ai tout lu et c'est cool de partager ton experience! Je pensais juste que tu faisais un gros gros coup de gueule, alors que finalement, tu te retrouves quand même avec une machine flambant neuve et de meilleure performance que ton ancien défectueux! 

Fin soit, je me repète, je m'excuse que tu aies mal pris mon commentaire et je suis content que ça se finisse bien pour toi!


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

Juste un petit truc qui l'intrigue depuis le début de ce post, c'est quoi cette histoire de bracelets anti magnétisme, j'avais jamais entendu parler de ça ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (18 Juin 2010)

Danilooza a dit:


> Ce n'était pas mon but d'être "incisif"... Je faisais juste remarqué que tu as quand même eu affaire à un SAV assez sympa que pour te trouver des solutions à chaque fois!
> 
> J'imagine qu'être privé de sa machine et de devoir faire des aller-retours sans cesse pour rien c'est relou mais si j'ai bien compris, tout se termine bien pour toi?
> 
> ...



Je comprends très bien ta réaction. C'est vrai que vu avec un peu de recul on peut lire ce témoignage comme le caprice d'un enfant gâté jamais content.
Mais bon, quand tu le vis, c'est assez éprouvant. Il y a quand même un enjeux assez important au vue du prix de la machine. En plus, c'est ma machine de travail donc chaque jour compte. Et cette année je ne peux pas dire que j'ai pu profiter de ma machine très longtemps.
J'avais des projets numériques à finir avec un rapport à faire, un stage à chercher, maintenant je suis en stage et j'ai toujours pas de pc chez moi.
Heureusement qu'il y en a un au boulot...

Alors certes il y a un gros avantage: le fait que je vais obtenir une machine dernier cri mais il y a aussi de multiples inconvénients. Et plus ça dure plus les inconvénients pèsent lourd...


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

Et puis même, au prix de la bécane et de la garantie, j'assumerai complètement d'avoir une réaction d'enfant gâté capricieux !!


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour
Apple care en 2008 changement de machine en 2010 , il te reste un an de garantie
Celle ci fonctionne sur ton nouveau macbook? , ou bien adieu la dernière année garantie
Ces portable sont quand même la première série (essai), donc avec des défauts 
Donc si aucune garantie je te conseille encore une apple care a 350


----------



## amine07 (18 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ce retour, c'est vrai que tu as bien fait de ne rien lâcher  .Bon maintenant espérons que tu n'auras plus de soucis avec le prochain !


----------



## pbas400 (18 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

ton histoire est très claire et parfaitement expliquée (respect pour le temps que tu as pris pour la rédiger de façon qu'elle soit la plus explicite) 
elle met en valeur l'intérêt de prendre l'AppleCare
content de voir que tout devrait bien se finir (il faut être patient  )

thanks


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (18 Juin 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Apple care en 2008 changement de machine en 2010 , il te reste un an de garantie
> Celle ci fonctionne sur ton nouveau macbook? , ou bien adieu la dernière année garantie
> Ces portable sont quand même la première série (essai), donc avec des défauts
> Donc si aucune garantie je te conseille encore une apple care a 350



Bonsoir.

Pour répondre à ta question, l'Apple Care est au choix soit reporté sur la nouvelle machine soit remboursé au prorata de la durée restante. 
Logiquement je vais donc choisir la seconde option afin d'investir dans un nouvel Apple Care pour bénéficier de la durée maximale de garantie.

---------- Post added at 21h48 ---------- Previous post was at 21h36 ----------

Au fait, j'ai contacté l'Apple Store du Louvre aujourd'hui.
Je suis tombé sur une charmante demoiselle qui m'a annoncé qu'ils attendaient d'avoir l'aval de l'Apple Care pour me donner une nouvelle machine.

Suite à ça je contacte directement l'Apple Care et demande un responsable (le même que d'habitude puisqu'il a déjà traité mon dossier) seulement celui-ci est absent. On me passe quand même un autre responsable à qui j'explique ma situation.

Il fut interloqué par les nouvelles que je lui ai rapporté dans la mesure où à l'Apple Store certains ont les compétences pour pouvoir prendre ce genre de décision.

Dans la foulée j'ai recontacté l'Apple Store et mon interlocuteur m'a informé non sans difficulté (je pense qu'ils auraient préféré me le cacher) que l'ancien Macbook Pro a quitté l'Apple Store il y seulement deux jours. 

Depuis le 30 Mai, ils n'ont pas eu le temps de l'envoyer. Apparemment, selon ses dires ils manquent de personnel à cause des formations pour l'ouverture des futurs Apple Store.

J'ai dû faire semblant de m'énerver encore un petit coup. De toutes façons je me doutais bien de la tournure des évènements. Si ça continu je vais être obligé de faire une descente à l'Apple Store.

Mais bon apparemment rien est perdu, ils utilisent soit disant des coursiers qui bossent même le dimanche...

Affaire à suivre.


Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Dis nous quand tu l'as reçu


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (18 Juin 2010)

Je n'y manquerais pas.


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Juin 2010)

Rom178 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, l'Apple Care est au choix soit reporté sur la nouvelle machine soit remboursé au prorata de la durée restante.
> Logiquement je vais donc choisir la seconde option afin d'investir dans un nouvel Apple Care pour bénéficier de la durée maximale de garantie.
> ...


----------



## Kanaaky (19 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Juste un petit truc qui l'intrigue depuis le début de ce post, c'est quoi cette histoire de bracelets anti magnétisme, j'avais jamais entendu parler de ça ???



Ouais moi aussi j'aimerais bien comprendre..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

il voulait dire antistatique je pense ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (21 Juin 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> il voulait dire antistatique je pense ?



Bonjour,

Effectivement tu as raison, j'ai fait une erreur, c'est bien un bracelet antistatique. Mea culpa.


----------



## salamander (21 Juin 2010)

C'était pas histoire de relever l'erreur..:rose:
Je ne connais pas....c'est censé éviter des interférences ou les court jus avec les composants internes ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> C'était pas histoire de relever l'erreur..:rose:
> Je ne connais pas....c'est censé éviter des interférences ou les court jus avec les composants internes ??



Avant de toucher un composant avec un circuit imprimé, il faut décharger son électricité statique en touchant une partie métallique relié au sol, le bracelet c'est un câble relié à une masse qui permet au réparateur de tout le temps toucher les composants et en éliminant l'électricité statique.

Par exemple pour réparer un ordi personnel ( un fixe ) suffit de toucher le boitier, qui est branché bien sur .... avant prendre une mémoire vive dans les mains.


----------



## salamander (21 Juin 2010)

merci de la précision.


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je fais juste un petit point sur la situation.

Depuis mercredi dernier j'appelle le Carousel du Louvre tout les jours pour avoir une once d'information que ce soit. Sans résultat jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

Ce matin dés 10:00 j'ai téléphoné à l'Apple Store. Comme d'habitude après avoir donné le numéro de réparation, mon interlocutrice ne peut pas m'informer.
Je demande donc un manager, et donne le prénom d'un de ceux qui connait un peu mon cas, mais manque de bol, ils sont tous en réunion...
On prend alors mes coordonnées pour que l'on me rappelle.

A 17:00, toujours pas de coup de fil de la part d'Apple, j'insiste donc et rappelle à nouveau l'Apple Store (ils ne m'auront pas à l'usure).
Une fois mon numéro de réparation donnée, et une recherche de renseignement effectuée après m'avoir mis en attente, mon interlocuteur m'engueule presque de les avoir rappelé. "Monsieur ça ne sert à rien de téléphoner tout le temps blabla blabla".

Je lui explique alors que j'attendais justement un appel de leur part et à peine ma phrase fini que je suis à nouveau mis en attente.
J'ai donc eu affaire à une responsable. Et enfin j'ai pu avoir des infos.
Ce fut difficile (secret industriel oblige lol) faudrait pas que je sache où sont fabriquées leur machines pfff.
Bref je sais maintenant que le changement de machine a été approuvé, la configuration est confirmée et le colis serait en transit. 

Sauf malheur supplémentaire, je devrais l'avoir cette semaine.

Voilà tout.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Tox (22 Juin 2010)

Ce qui me gêne le plus : la durée d'immobilisation de la machine, malgré une la prise en charge AppleCare. Cela n'a rien à voir avec un service professionnel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (22 Juin 2010)

Effectivement. Ça commence à faire une belle durée d'immobilisation. J'espère que les professionnels ne sont pas confrontés aux mêmes délais. Sinon ils ont le temps de mettre dix fois la clé sous la porte avant de voir leur problème résolu...


----------



## Danilooza (23 Juin 2010)

Et oui, c'est re-moi  

Alors là vu le délai d'attente de ta part, je retire tout ce que j'ai dit sur ma première réponse et je te souhaite bon courage pour la suite des évènements, ça doit être ralant de devoir attendre aussi longtemps... 

Pense à la machine toute neuve qui va arriver d'ici peu


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (23 Juin 2010)

Et oui, aujourd'hui ça fait 42 jours que ma machine est immobilisée. L'attente se fait de plus en plus insurmontable.

Vous pensez que je peux demander un tarif sur l'iPhone 4 pour le retard sur les délais annoncés ?


----------



## Venturo (23 Juin 2010)

Rom178 a dit:


> Et oui, aujourd'hui ça fait 42 jours que ma machine est immobilisée. L'attente se fait de plus en plus insurmontable.
> 
> Vous pensez que je peux demander un tarif sur l'iPhone 4 pour le retard sur les délais annoncés ?



Dans la mesure où le replacement est déjà accepté, tu n'as rien à perdre.

Greed is good eh ?


----------



## Zemou (23 Juin 2010)

Courage !

Moi j'ai eu un problème de charnière également (heureusement, pas de flashs !). Ca a duré un bon moment aussi pour moi. J'ai du batailler ferme avec l'Apple Store qui m'accusait de l'avoir fait tomber (et me proposait au passage un devis à 1500 euros...), quelques photos et un coup de fil au SAV Apple plus tard, j'ai eu gain de cause avec la prise en charge de la machine sous la garantie. Ca a duré 1 mois et demi comme ça juste pour une charnière.

Au final ils sont assez cool et "flex" au niveau de la garantie (d'autant plus si ils te changent la machine par une neuve !) mais ce ne sont pas des rapides.


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (25 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous.

Un petit point info quelques heures avant un WE ensoleillé.

Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store. Encore une fois les infos ne filtrent pas plus que ça, mais bon le peu qui sort me laisse présager le pire. Du coup on m'a proposé d'être rappelé (vers 16h) par la responsable des genius.

J'attends encore lol.

Donc j'ai recontacté l'Apple Store. Les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes. En fait, les informations données mercredi étaient tout simplement fausses, oui oui... La nouvelle machine est encore sur la case fabrication :rateau:.

Du coup, c'est encore une semaine minimum de retard...

La chaîne d'information chez Apple c'est quelque chose quand même. On a trouvé pire que la SNCF.

De trois semaines annoncées je sens bien qu'on va passer à un délais de 6 semaines avec la chance que j'ai...

Bon week-end à tous.


----------



## 888 (26 Juin 2010)

En même temps il faut bien choisir son AS, certains sont a chier, d'autres sont extrêmement bon.

Il faut savoir que le SAV apple devient de plus en plus a chier.

A l'heure actuelle certaines offres de garantie longue durée de grandes enseignes sont parfois meilleures que leur AC a deux francs.. au moins quand ca déconne ils se posent pas de questions ils vont direct t'en chercher un nouveau dans le rayon


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (26 Juin 2010)

888 a dit:


> En même temps il faut bien choisir son AS, certains sont a chier, d'autres sont extrêmement bon.
> 
> Il faut savoir que le SAV apple devient de plus en plus a chier.
> 
> A l'heure actuelle certaines offres de garantie longue durée de grandes enseignes sont parfois meilleures que leur AC a deux francs.. au moins quand ca déconne ils se posent pas de questions ils vont direct t'en chercher un nouveau dans le rayon



C'est pas forcément vrai. Mon premier ordinateur était un HP que j'avais acheté chez Boulanger avec leur extension de garantie. Manque de bol, encore une fois j'ai eu une série de problèmes avec. Plus les SAV HP et Boulanger qui ont montré l'étendu de leur difficultés à faire leur boulot.

Bref pour arriver à un changement d'ordinateur, il a fallut passer par le DG de Boulanger quand même... Par contre niveau délai ils ont été bien plus efficace qu'Apple. Une fois la décision prise, un tour en magasin a suffit pour récupérer un ordinateur neuf.


----------



## Daping (27 Juin 2010)

Quand tu t'es présente à l'apple store du louvre, tu avais apporté ton MBP avec ça boite d'origine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (28 Juin 2010)

Daping a dit:


> Quand tu t'es présente à l'apple store du louvre, tu avais apporté ton MBP avec ça boite d'origine ?



Salut,

Non je ne leur ai donné que le Mac et le chargeur. D'après ce que j'ai compris je devrais récupérer uniquement les équivalents de ce que j'ai laissé et non pas le packaging complet comme lors de l'achat d'une machine neuve.

Bonne journée.


----------



## brgakordepo (28 Juin 2010)

J'ai besoin d'un portable et je cherche sérieusement à casser ma tirelire.
mais bon, si c'est pour en plus être super patient avec une machine pas si "top" que ca, et en plus accepter des aller et retour avec un SAV courtoie mais très lent...
Quand on voit un ASUS à moins de 1500 euros qui affiche des performance bien supérieur au plus puissant des macboockPro, sans vraiment plus de panne qu'un Apple et un SAV genre Fnac pas pire... ca laisse un peu rêveur.
J'ai des mac depuis toujours, mais là vraiment je n'arrive pas à me décider, d'autant que windows7 n'est pas si minable que ca.
Si vous avez des arguments rationnels, je suis preneur car j'aimerai bien continuer à croire au rêve d'Apple et penser différemment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (28 Juin 2010)

brgakordepo a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'un portable et je cherche sérieusement à casser ma tirelire.
> mais bon, si c'est pour en plus être super patient avec une machine pas si "top" que ca, et en plus accepter des aller et retour avec un SAV courtoie mais très lent...
> Quand on voit un ASUS à moins de 1500 euros qui affiche des performance bien supérieur au plus puissant des macboockPro, sans vraiment plus de panne qu'un Apple et un SAV genre Fnac pas pire... ca laisse un peu rêveur.
> J'ai des mac depuis toujours, mais là vraiment je n'arrive pas à me décider, d'autant que windows7 n'est pas si minable que ca.
> Si vous avez des arguments rationnels, je suis preneur car j'aimerai bien continuer à croire au rêve d'Apple et penser différemment.



J'ose espérer que mon histoire n'est qu'un cas particulier. J'ai eu le même genre de problème avec un HP haut de gamme, comme quoi...
Après c'est vrai que ma confiance en la marque s'est quelque peu effritée. Leur problème, c'est qu'ils vendent un peu de rêve aussi avec leur machine et que dans la réalité les choses sont loin d'être aussi parfaites.

Moi même j'ai songé ces derniers jours à refourguer le Macbook Pro tout frais qui va arriver pour retourner du côté des PC Windows. Il est vrai que Windows 7 est un bon OS et que Microsoft a fait du bon travail. Et ceci peut même s'étendre à la suite office 2010. Il est aussi vrai que la concurence propose bien plus puissant pour bien moins cher.

Ajoutons à tout ça les casseroles qu'Apple traine en ce moment, entre les divers problèmes de OS 10.6.4 et les problèmes inhérents à la sortie de l'iPhone 4 et d'iOS 4, c'est vrai que la dynamique affichée par la pomme n'est pas très bonne.

Ceci dit, il est quand même difficile de revenir sur les portables d'autres marques. La finition n'est quand même pas la même et l'utilisation quotidienne de Mac OS est un régal.

Au final chacun doit essayer de se faire son propre avis, d'évaluer quelle machine / quel OS répond le mieux à ses besoins.

PS: les choses ne sont pas si mauvaises que ça puisqu'Apple vient de m'appeler. Mon nouveau MBP m'attend à l'Apple Store.


----------



## Galuz (28 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Vu le prix des machines et de l'applecare, c'est un scandale qu'il y ai eu toutes ces péripéties, même si cela se finit bien, ce qui est la moindre des choses quand même......être obligé de gueuler pour un ordi à ce prix là, c'est un peu moyen pour une boite qui de vante d'avoir un sav extraordinnaire....



+1
Au prix des machines et de la garantie, le SAV devrait être irréprochable!


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Bonne nouvelle pour commencer la matinée. J'ai enfin récupéré le nouveau MBP. 
Ca n'a pourtant aucun sens au regard de ma conversation téléphonique de vendredi dernier avec l'Apple Store. Le mac était alors en cours d'assemblage.

Il me semble donc qu'ils ont un peu triché. En effet, d'une part j'ai récupéré un packaging complet alors que d'après ce qui m'a été dit lors du dépôt de l'ancienne j'aurais dû en théorie récupéré un mac et un chargeur, d'autre part le scellé était découpé.

Je pense donc qu'ils ont pris une machine provenant de leur stock et qu'ils ont upgradé le disque dur en 7200 tour eux même.

Sinon la machine portait quelques traces noires, qui sont vite parties à coups de chiffon mouillé lol.
Tout a été restauré hier soir, malgré une sauvegarde Time Machine qui n'est plus reconnue la faute à l'UUID du disque dur du mac qui a changé. Je n'ai d'ailleurs toujours pas réussi à remédier à ce problème (j'aurais bien aimé sauvegarder à la suite de mes anciennes sauvegardes). J'ai bien vu des solutions, mais les lignes de commandes me génèrent une erreur lors de l'accès à la time capsule (permission denied...).
Bref, je crois que je vais supprimer l'ancienne sauvegarde et en créer une toute neuve.

Enfin durant ma longue attente à l'Apple store, j'ai eu l'occasion de discuter avec un américain, qui était surpris de la politique du SAV en france.
Apparemment aux US, Apple a beaucoup moins de mal à changer les machines en cas de problème.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

C'est bien que tu l'ai reçu.
Je trouve inadmissible cela dis le temps, et le faite que le paquet soit ouvert, alors que tu n'as pas été prévenu avant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (29 Juin 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est bizarre. Mais je pense que le Mac est neuf quand même. Aucune trace de doigt pas de poussière et le plastique de l'emballage était nickel.
Je crois que je ne saurais jamais ce qu'ils ont réellement fait.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à négocier pour me faire offrir l'apple care.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Tu peux toujours regarder la garantie avec le numéro de série de ton macbook pour savoir, normalement il s'enregistre automatique au 1er démarrage...


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Les nouvelles du jour suivent.

Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Care pour me faire rembourser l'ancien contrat. On me demande alors les numéros de série de l'ancienne machine, et de la nouvelle. Et à ma plus grande surprise, l'ordinateur était déjà enregistré auprès d'une entreprise ???

Une idée ?

Je commence à me dire qu'Apple a essayé de me faire la nique en me refourguant une machine de provenance douteuse...

La suite à suivre.

---------- Post added at 16h31 ---------- Previous post was at 15h51 ----------

Fausse alerte. Apparemment l'Apple store a enregistré la machine à mon nom, mais en tant qu'entreprise. Enfin un mic mac pas possible....

Pour le remboursement de l'Apple Care ils veulent la facture pour faire un truc précis... Bien évidemment je crois que le bout de papier est à la poubelle.

En plus je ne tiens pas vraiment à divulguer le distributeur de l'Apple Care... et vu au prix auquel je l'ai eu, je ne serais certainement pas gagnant...

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

Tu as bien un trace de l'achat de l'APPLE care tu peux normalement faire une copie de ton relevé bancaire chez APPLE en mentionnant tes achats, ils disent tout le temps que aucun duplicata ne sera délivré mais il y a des alternatives...

Si tu l'as perdu et qu'ils veulent pas ils sont dans leurs droit par contre mais avec tout ce que tu as eu c'est la moindre des choses ....

Tu l'as acheté sur l'APPLE store tu as pas un mail ? ou autre qui confirme ?


----------



## arrakiss (16 Juillet 2010)

Bien joué mais je crois que ta patience m'a pas été fournie...lol bienque je l'ai assez été avec APPLE, mnt à la moindre croute de leur part je passe à l'offensive, fini la discussion. J'ai assez donné.


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2010)

Rom178 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Les nouvelles du jour suivent.
> 
> ...




Tu veux te faire rembourser au prix fort un contrat AppleCare acheté bradé sur eBay???




Rom178 a dit:


> Je commence à me dire qu'Apple a essayé de me faire la nique en me refourguant une machine de provenance douteuse...



On peut tout de même se demander qui essaie de "faire la nique" à qui en essayant de refourguer un produit de provenance douteuse...

Quand on vous dit que les contrats AppleCare bradés sur eBay ne sont une bonne affaire qu'en apparence!


----------



## rizoto (16 Juillet 2010)

Rom178 a dit:


> Fausse alerte. Apparemment l'Apple store a enregistré la machine à mon nom, mais en tant qu'entreprise. Enfin un mic mac pas possible....
> 
> Pour le remboursement de l'Apple Care ils veulent la facture pour faire un truc précis... Bien évidemment je crois que le bout de papier est à la poubelle.
> 
> ...



Sérieux!? Certains osent tout, c'est a ca qu'on les reconnait il paraît...


----------



## Agrippa II (16 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Sérieux!? Certains osent tout, c'est a ca qu'on les reconnait il paraît...



Ahhhh du Audiard j'adore . Pour ce qui est des extensions de garanties, c'est comme pour les pièces de vélo (route et VTT), à force de vouloir tirer les prix vers le bas on se retrouve avec des produits inutiles voir dangereux. Mais il est aberrant de voir des personnes ayant fait une acquisition au rabais venir se plaindre de l'inefficacité de leurs produits.


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2010)

non rien.... j'avais cru que c'était l'ancien AppleCare qui avait été enregistré comme appartenant à une entreprise


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (22 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous.

J'ai loupé pas mal de trucs, mais je tiens à vous informer de la suite des évènements.

L'Apple Care m'a rappelé la semaine dernière, et ils ont tracé l'Apple Care que j'avais acheté sur eBay (acheté une centaine d'euros). Note ami R e m y sera certainement rassuré en apprenant la nouvelle, mais l'Apple Care était bien officiel et mentionné comme provenant d'un revendeur Apple. 

Par contre en l'absence de facture le remboursement s'est fait à la voile. Ils m'ont donc proposé un "remboursement" de 100 euros. Enfin, plutôt 100 euros de réduction sur le prochain achat Apple. 

Au final ça couvrira peut être les frais engagés, entre les communications téléphoniques, les déplacements inutiles et le temps monstre passé à gérer cette histoire, pas sûr que ça fasse le join mais bon je m'en contente largement.

En tout cas, ils viennent de m'offrir le nouvel Apple Care, que je vais acheter au même vendeur sur eBay bien sûr. N'en déplaise à certains. 

Je suis satisfait de l'issue de cette histoire, qui je l'espère est terminée. Je ne vous souhaite pas de telles aventures bien sûr.

Bonne journée.


----------



## jack007 (22 Juillet 2010)

Mise à part le OS X, le trackpad mutitouch (le truc genial sur ordinateurs APPLE) et "le design" on achete une grosse mer** à 2249&#8364; mes amis. ET puis la garantie échange à neuf de FNAC est trés bien vu que tu te deplaces une seule fois chez eux et l'attente est de +/- 10 jours pour avoir un MPB neuf (j'attend le bon d'echange depuis une semaine).


----------



## rizoto (22 Juillet 2010)

jack007 a dit:


> Mise à part le OS X, le trackpad mutitouch (le truc genial sur ordinateurs APPLE) et "le design" on achete une grosse mer** à 2249 mes amis. ET puis la garantie échange à neuf de FNAC est trés bien vu que tu te deplaces une seule fois chez eux et l'attente est de +/- 10 jours pour avoir un MPB neuf (j'attend le bon d'echange depuis une semaine).




Ah ! les vacances d'été, la fête du nioub...


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2010)

Rom178 a dit:


> ...
> L'Apple Care m'a rappelé la semaine dernière, et ils ont tracé l'Apple Care que j'avais acheté sur eBay (acheté une centaine d'euros). Note ami R e m y sera certainement rassuré en apprenant la nouvelle, mais l'Apple Care était bien officiel et mentionné comme provenant d'un revendeur Apple.
> ...



Eh! mais ça c'est un élément nouveau hyper intéressant, car pour la PREMIERE fois on a un élément montrant que ces ventes de contrats AppleCare sur eBay peuvent être faites par des revendeurs légitimes et qu'Apple reconnait comme tel.

Donc je remballe mes doutes et craintes sur ce canal de commercialisation et je te remercie de cette info capitale.



Rom178 a dit:


> En tout cas, ils viennent de m'offrir le nouvel Apple Care, que je vais acheter au même vendeur sur eBay bien sûr. N'en déplaise à certains.



Là par contre je ne comprends pas la démarche... si Apple t'offre le contrat AppleCare du nouveau MacBook, pourquoi dois-tu l'acheter???
Ce ne serait pas plus simple qu'Apple te fournisse directement un numéro de contrat AppleCare et enregistre ton nouveau Macbook dessus?


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (22 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Eh! mais ça c'est un élément nouveau hyper intéressant, car pour la PREMIERE fois on a un élément montrant que ces ventes de contrats AppleCare sur eBay peuvent être faites par des revendeurs légitimes et qu'Apple reconnait comme tel.
> 
> Donc je remballe mes doutes et craintes sur ce canal de commercialisation et je te remercie de cette info capitale.
> 
> ...



Deux petites incompréhensions.

Je ne sais pas si le vendeur d'eBay était un revendeur agréé Apple (ça m'étonnerais), par contre le produit est identifié comme provenant d'un revendeur agréé.

Après je ne sais pas comment fonctionne le business sur eBay. Peut être qu'il y a possibilité de se procurer des apple care moins cher et de les revendre.

Il doit bien avoir plusieurs tarifs de toutes façons puisque la facture m'a justement été demandée afin de me remboursé par rapport au montant de l'achat.
Il y a apparemment un degré de liberté sur les tarifs pratiqués.

Enfin, en disant qu'Apple m'a offert l'Apple Care, c'était plutôt une image. Ils me remboursent juste 100&#8364;. Par contre sur eBay moyennant quelques euros en plus je vais pouvoir m'en offrir un nouveau.

PS: en relisant certains commentaires (surtout ceux de rizoto et Agrippa II) je ne peux m'empêcher de noter que certains se distinguent uniquement par leur manque de réflexion et leur remarques désobligeantes infondées (peut être dans le but de faire grimper leur statistiques sur le forum ? ou pire encore sans aucun but).


----------



## alphasnk (25 Juillet 2010)

Rom178: ne perds pas ton temps à repondre à ces commentaires desobligeants 

Sincerement, je dois en etre à mon 8è ou 9è mac (mbp unibody), laptops comme desktops, y a toujours eu plein de problemes (disque dur, clavier, ecran, batterie, carte graphique, alimentation).... Et le SAV s'est toujours montré à la limite d'etre insultant (sans parler des techniciens qui se la jouent à mort....)..

J'ai eu une periode de craquage vis à vis d'apple, et j'ai acheté un pc portable juste pour voir.. Un compaq debile.. Zero probleme... 

Je me suis racheté un macbook pro juste pour l'image, parceque je suis dans le milieu de la musique et qu'on prefere voir un producteur arriver avec un macbook pro qu'un pc portable (vous verriez leur tete quand ils voient mon mac demarrer sur win xp )... Mais je ne suis pas dupe, on paie bcp trop cher pour une machine qui est certes esthétique, mais qui ne dure pas dans le temps! Je ne suis pas de ceux pour qui un achat d'un mac est un saint graal, je ne le nettoie pas toutes les semaines, je n'en prends pas particulierement soin parceque cest un 'macbook pro', et je ne me sens pas particulierement valorisé socialement quand je suis sur ma machine en public.. C'est juste un outil qui me permet de travailler, et de respecter le fait que desormais, c'est vraiment l'habit qui fait le moine!

Toutes mes felicitations pour ton mental haha, tu t'en es tres bien sorti!


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2010)

je pense que l'on a fait le tour, si certain on des messages a passer entre eux, les MP sont la pour cela  Si vous voulez discuter d'expérience SAV je vous rappel qu'il y a ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/les-sav-apple-et-vous-ca-donne-quoi-147264.html


----------

